# [./configure] /bin/sh: bad interpreter(Résolu)

## elyes

bonsoir,

je souhaite installer nftytool mais je n'arrive même pas a lancer ./configure --help

```
elyes@MyGentoo ~/nftytool-1.1 $ ./configure --help

bash: ./configure: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission non accordée

elyes@MyGentoo ~/nftytool-1.1 $ 
```

idem avec root  (su)

hum!,  oui en effet, c'est peut être l'occasion d'aprendre comment réaliser un ebuild, mais je suis nouveau dans le monde Gentoo 

MerciLast edited by elyes on Sat May 17, 2008 9:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut,

A priori ton configure n'est pas executable...

chmod +x configure ça devrait aller mieux   :Wink: 

----------

## elyes

Bonjour,

il est bien executable:

```
elyes@MyGentoo ~/nftytool-1.1 $ ls config* -alts

144 -rwxr-xr-x 1 elyes users 141804 jui  4  2005 configure

  4 -rw-r--r-- 1 elyes users    881 jui  4  2005 configure.in

  4 -rw-r--r-- 1 elyes users   3003 jui  4  2005 config.h.in

elyes@MyGentoo ~/nftytool-1.1 $ ./configure --help

bash: ./configure: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission non accordée

elyes@MyGentoo ~/nftytool-1.1 $ 

```

et emerge --info me donne ceci:

```
elyes@MyGentoo ~/nftytool-1.1 $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.5 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.3, glibc-2.7-r2, 2.6.25-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r2 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU 1000MHz

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 16 May 2008 16:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r2

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.3

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.62

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.25-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/4.0/env /usr/kde/4.0/share/config /usr/kde/4.0/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

LDFLAGS=""

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi aiglx alsa amr apic apm arts asf audiofile avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cdrom cli cmov cracklib crypt cups cx8 dbus de dga dio divx4linux dma dri dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dxr3 eds emboss encode evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox fortran fpu fpu_exception fxsr gdbm gif glitz gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv imlib iproute2 isdnlog ithreads java javascript jpeg jpeg2k jpg kde kdeenablefinal kerberos kipi ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mca mce midi mikmod mmx motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer msr mtrr mudflap ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp oracle pae pam pat pcre pdf perl pge png ppds pppd pse pse36 pthreads python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline real reflection samba scanner sdk sensord sep session sndfile socks5 spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subtitles svg syscall tcpd theora threads tiff truetype tsc tunepimp udma unicode up v4l v4l2 vdr visualization vme vorbis win32codecs wp x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xosd xprint xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

merci

----------

## CryoGen

Ton /home est sur une partition à part ? si tu as utilisé l'option user(s) pour la monter il faut ajouter rw

----------

## elyes

 :Embarassed: 

voila mon fstab:

```

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda2               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/hda3               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/hda4               /home           ext3            noatime,users   0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro,users 0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

----------

## Desintegr

Tu montes ta partition /home avec users, ce qui implique noexec.

Ajoute donc exec.

----------

## elyes

solved   :Smile: 

merci

----------

